# Sulawesi 2007



## metallica

here are some pics of our (Bo & Chris Sainsbury and I) trip to Sulawesi July 2007


----------



## metallica




----------



## metallica




----------



## metallica




----------



## metallica




----------



## metallica




----------



## metallica

last one. Chris, do you have anything to add?


----------



## Texas Blonde

Awesome Eddy, thanks for sharing!  Yall have the best field trips.  See any theraphosids?

And feel free to post embarrassing pictures of yourselves.  Im sure you have some from this trip.


----------



## metallica

tattoos are yesterday... burning is the way to go!


----------



## metallica

Texas Blonde said:


> See any theraphosids?


what is that in the tree next to me.........


----------



## Tescos

metallica said:


> last one. Chris, do you have anything to add?
> 
> Always!


----------



## metallica

so the truth finally came out


=obsene image removed=


----------



## Texas Blonde

metallica said:


> what is that in the tree next to me.........



I was too distracted by your lovely smile to notice.


----------



## Tescos

> so the truth finally came out


Not only the truth!


----------



## metallica

snake in tree


----------



## tarcan

Great pics Eddy, thanks for sharing!

Martin


----------



## Michael Jacobi

metallica said:


> what is that in the tree next to me.........


_Cyriopagopus dwarficus_, which is a whole lot prettier than _Tescos scaticus_.

MJ


----------



## syndicate

nice pics!minus that one chris


----------



## hamfoto

That's just WRONG!  Looks like someone was eating local food...:8o 

Chris


----------



## metallica

local food?


----------



## syndicate

rat on a stick? :}


----------



## Texas Blonde

metallica said:


> local food?



Interesting pose.  You look as though youve had practice.


----------



## harrypei

is it safe to go there now? a few years back the muslims and christians on the island had some major issues...i donno how it's like now but seems you guys are ok at least.


----------



## mischaaussems

Nice pics Eddy


----------



## Tescos

harrypei said:


> is it safe to go there now? a few years back the muslims and christians on the island had some major issues...i donno how it's like now but seems you guys are ok at least.


This depends on where you go on the Island, It is quite big after all. We only went to the north and the trouble's were more of a central thing. Saying that like all trips common sence is the name of the game so if in doubt don't take the risk.

Where we were I was more affraid of Eddy's floaters than of anything else although my wife can also be quite scarey!


----------



## Tescos

Hot dogs anyone? (Blame Debby for this  )


----------



## Tescos

How much is that doggy on the table?
The one with the half burnt off tail,
And how long do they take in the oven?
I do hope that doggies for sale....yap yap!


----------



## Tescos

der ner ner ner nat ner nat ner
der ner ner ner nat ner nat ner 
Bat man! (or at least something like that)
Osbourne approved.


----------



## Tescos

Do you think they will notice the pigs blood on my shirt?


----------



## Tescos

Just want to point out that at no time on this market were the animals dispatched in a cruel manor and in the case of the dogs they were slaughterd very cleanly and efficiently.

enjoy your sunday rost won't you.


----------



## Martin H.

Texas Blonde said:


> Interesting pose.  You look as though youve had practice.


practice in what...!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Texas Blonde

Martin H. said:


> practice in what...!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Martin



Eating rats of course.


----------



## kahoy

so whats country was that?


----------



## metallica

did you even read the title of the thread?


----------



## harrypei

...Sulawesi is one of the four largest Sunda Islands of Indonesia.


----------



## dtknow

Someone think of a caption for that photo of the black monkey...very expressive face?

"Sup dog? Just chillin huh?"


----------



## padkison

Rat on a Stick.....    :? 

Squirrel on a Stick might work at the NC State Fair

Great pics - thanks


----------



## kahoy

metallica said:


> did you even read the title of the thread?


sorry, i thought it was a part of philippines for i saw a tarsier but wondered why i havnt knew it. so was the part of those dog massacre...   




harrypei said:


> ...Sulawesi is one of the four largest Sunda Islands of Indonesia.


thanks!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov

kahoy said:


> sorry, i thought it was a part of philippines for i saw a tarsier but wondered why i havnt knew it. so was the part of those dog massacre...


This is most possibly is _Tarsius spectrum _(on the picture), and not Your unique _Tarsius syrichta _as You may think.


----------



## DrAce

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> This is most possibly is _Tarsius spectrum _(on the picture), and not Your unique _Tarsius syrichta _as You may think.


Has anyone ever told you that you're clever?

If not, allow me... You're clever.


----------



## Crotalus

I cant decide if I just read a field trip report or a food trip report
Nice pix!


----------



## Arachnoporium

Blame Debby?  Debbie - you are terrible!   I hope you have a fun vaca.


----------



## Tescos

How ever you spell her she is the blame for almost everything as far as I am concerned, except off course the reason why!!!:?


----------



## surfer

thx for zoom in to this community...strange manners with the dogs for Europeans, like this . ..
http://file034.mylivepage.com/chunk34/741165/600/B%C3%B3bika.mpg?3104716980

-  "rather try to find the place where peoples underestand you" - said this advert

Thx for great shots exept the brown one - I gues that was after "rat on sting" -  you must enjoyed the great trip  :clap:


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov

Hi Dr.


DrAce said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you're clever?
> If not, allow me... You're clever.


I never heard anybody call me "clever". All used to call me the complete dumb...
Your words just put me in stupor that I not yet decied what to ask russian mafia in Canada to care for You... :?


----------



## charlet_2007

metallica said:


> local food?


ahhh man now thats just nasty... ok now the dog thing is makeing me throw up and than the bat that place what ever it is should be taken off the map.. thats just unhuman like.... what do you think FEMA would say?


----------



## metallica

charlet_2007 said:


> what do you think FEMA would say?


as i see no emergency i think they would ask for curry souce to go with the hotdog


----------



## Anastasia

Ah WOW, now think ya gona use phrase 'I can eat anything!' verey careful


----------



## Tescos

charlet_2007 said:


> that place what ever it is should be taken off the map.. thats just unhuman like...



If that place should be taken off the map then you should have been shot at birth because your racist and bigotry remarks in saying that the life styles of the nice people of North Sulawesi are unhuman like are I think uncalled for in this world.
I cannot see what is so unhuman like with eating meat.


----------



## baldpoodle

Tescos said:


> How much is that doggy on the table?
> The one with the half burnt off tail,
> And how long do they take in the oven?
> I do hope that doggies for sale....yap yap!


what relish would they use when eating them poochies?


wassabi or chilli?


----------

